# Frostwyrm Mount



## RobY (25. November 2008)

Moinsen ihr WoW zocker,

mir ist das ein bischen peinlich da ich normalerweiße keine Fragen stelle aber naja, diesmal brauche ich eure hilfe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Internet sieht man häufiger,  Bilder oder Videos von diesem Frostwyrm Mount. Nun komme ich mal zu meiner Frage:

Woher kriege ich diesen Mount her ?????  Muss man Ruf farmen oder innis clearen, ich habe keine Ahnung.

Ich bedanke mich für die Antworten, und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


MFG RobY




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werfloh (25. November 2008)

Also so weit ich weiß ist das Mount bisher noch nicht implementiert. Falls ich mich irren sollte, bitte ich um Verbesserung^^

Edit: Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei Arthas droppt falls man mal gegen ihn fighten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2008)

gibts aktuell nur fürs dk startgebiet bei ner q


----------



## Rhokan (25. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> gibts aktuell nur fürs dk startgebiet bei ner q



Und auch nur für die Dauer der Quest (könnte ja wer missverstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Shurkien (25. November 2008)

Kommt, genau wie der Netherdrache mit nem Patch rein


----------



## Preform (25. November 2008)

coole sache wär das^^außer es kostet 15k gold...


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

Und warum seh ich dieses Mount schon rumfliegen in Nordend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Und warum seh ich dieses Mount schon rumfliegen in Nordend?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wahnvorstellungen? :>


----------



## Tabuno (25. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wahnvorstellungen? :>


Naja is son Knochendrachen, ka frostwyrms sind ja eig größer, klär mich pls auf und wenn ja wo bekommt man dieses her ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (25. November 2008)

Es ist kein Frostwirm ! Es ist ein greif nur halt in skellet form und bekommen tuhen es die todesritte NUR TODESRITTER für nur 950g in acherus oder wie es heißt wo damals der lichkönig stand bei so nem typen auf nem greifen


----------



## rocktboyy (25. November 2008)

kann man das dk flugmoutn auch für nicht dk´s kaufen^?


----------



## Nightwraith (25. November 2008)

Nein. Wär ja auch irgendwie dumm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem kommen auch nur DKs nach Acherus rein..


----------



## InkaDeath (25. November 2008)

Eben, aber ich find diese Skelletgreife eh abartig!


----------



## X-orzist (25. November 2008)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> kann man das dk flugmoutn auch für nicht dk´s kaufen^?



ganz einfach "nein kann man nicht" - denn nur dk´s kommen zu dem verkäufer und da das mount "seelengebunden" ist, kann auch kein dk es dir verkaufen^^


----------



## Atinuviell (25. November 2008)

ich will das gar nich haben, find das derb häßlich
dann lieber das vom wyrmpakt oder wie die heißen


----------



## Xtreem (25. November 2008)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> kann man das dk flugmoutn auch für nicht dk´s kaufen^?



nö, is nen dk-only mount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (25. November 2008)

RobY schrieb:


> Moinsen ihr WoW zocker,
> 
> mir ist das ein bischen peinlich da ich normalerweiße keine Fragen stelle aber naja, diesmal brauche ich eure hilfe.
> 
> ...


sitzt ein dk auf dem vieh? weil dann können die videos einfach wärend der anfangsqs mit dem dk gemacht worden sein und somit das mount ein fake^^


----------



## Deathanubis (25. November 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Kommt, genau wie der Netherdrache mit nem Patch rein



Quelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwizazadera (25. November 2008)

Mei Also !!!


Es gibt ZWEI der WyrmMounts !!! 

Eines bekommt man wenn man die Hero Archiements macht als Belohung !!!

Und das andere Dropt in Turm Uthgard Hero beim 3ten Boss !!! Es hat eine Dropchance wie das Baron Mount in Strath (0,5%),
ein Frischer 80er DeathKnight aus meiner Gilde hat es gestern vor die Füße geworfen bekommen und mit ner 98 gewonnen beim Rollen ! *grml*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Einziger Unterschied Belohungsmount is ROT und das Dropt Mount is Blau.




Tschuuuuuuuu


----------



## Diabolus Dark (26. November 2008)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Mei Also !!!
> 
> 
> Es gibt ZWEI der WyrmMounts !!!
> ...



Was Du meinst sind keine Frostwyrms das sind PROTODRACHEN. Und davon gibts noch den Schwarzen und den verseuchten. Der Frostwyrm ist der Drache der dort zu sehen ist wo Du Dein Passwort eingibst beim einloggen.


----------



## Suske (26. November 2008)

Den DK Greifen hol ich mir auch net, der is so pott hässlich...

Ich weiß ja, das die Mounts der DK´s nicht schön sein sollen, aber vom "bösen" flair merk ich bei dem ding nix, es is eher lächerlich...

Naja, werd wohl auch beim Wyrmruhpakt Ruf farmen und mir später auch noch nen Netherdrachen holen, aber erst muss mein Dk 80 werden und genug Gold fürs Epic fliegen ham =)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## Nashan (26. November 2008)

Also ich werde mir definitiv den roten Protodrache als Mount holen. Denke noch 3-4 Tage dann hab' ich ihn endlich. Mein DK Flugmount nervt echt gewaltig.


----------



## Niklot (26. November 2008)

Den roten Protodrachen gibst doch glaub ich nur für den großen Erfolg wo man die ganzen "Events" in den Hero-Inis schafft. Zu kaufen gibt es glaub ich nur einen blauen oder so bei dem Wyrmruhpakt. Desweiteren glaube ich das es kein Protodrache ist. Sondern einer wie Malygos oder Alexstraza. Wie z.b. bei der Quest "Auf Rubinroten Schwingen".


----------



## Nashan (26. November 2008)

Es ist auf jeden Fall ein Protodrache. Habe jetzt ca. 30/39 von Ruhm des Helden  . Ich freu' mich schon so =)


----------



## Suske (26. November 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, ist der Drache des Wyrmruhpakts ein ganz normaler roter Drache (Wie der von den Daylis) .


----------



## Natsumee (26. November 2008)

sry das man den unterschied einen Frostwyrms nicht von eine protodrachen kennt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


einfach abwarten der Frostwyrm kommt sicher mit einem patch


----------



## Nashan (26. November 2008)

Weiß eigentlich jemand von euch etwas über 'normale' Drachen? Sprich in etwa wie einer von den Drachen, die dich runter zu den Höhlen der Zeit bringen. 

Die ganzen Special super duper Drachen nerven auch irgendwann. Ich hätte gerne einen wie Ony oder Nefarian.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (26. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sry das man den unterschied einen Frostwyrms nicht von eine protodrachen kennt....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben.. der Proto sieht doch viel cooler aus *haben will -.-* Auf den Wyrm kann ich da gern verzichten, hab ja schon das DK Mount, das sieht ähnlich aus ;-)



Nashan schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand von euch etwas über 'normale' Drachen? Sprich in etwa wie einer von den Drachen, die dich runter zu den Höhlen der Zeit bringen.
> 
> Die ganzen Special super duper Drachen nerven auch irgendwann. Ich hätte gerne einen wie Ony oder Nefarian.



Der Albinodrache ist ein normaler, weiters gibt es den selben in Rot beim Wyrmruhtempel und einen bronzenen gibts auch (hab ich heut fliegen sehen) aber ich hab keine Ahnung wo der her ist. Sind halt nur nicht so gross und man sitzt am Hals (wie beim Netherdrachen) und nicht zwischen den Flügeln... leider


----------



## Nashan (26. November 2008)

Ohje, da ist die Info mit dem roten Drache doch glatt an mir vorbei. Danke!


----------



## Exomia (26. November 2008)

Atm gibt es wie schon bekannt die Netherdrachen, benötigt den erfürchtigen Ruf bei den Netherschwingen, dann Gibt es den Albinodrachen benötigt 50 unterschiedliche Mounts, dann gibt es den Rotendrachen benötigt Wyrmruhpackt Ehrfürchtig, und es gibt den Bronzennendrachen, diesen bekommt man in dem man HDZ 3/4 Stratholme(wie man es auch nennen will) in dem man ein gewisses Zeiiteventschafft, so wurde es mir zumindest gesagt, ob das dann beim boss Droppen kann / wird weis ich allerdings nicht genau!


----------



## ForTehWin (26. November 2008)

Protodrache:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kPFrOka9Zbg#

Frostwyrm:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bnKQUNjFZJk


----------



## Gerbalin (26. November 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Atm gibt es wie schon bekannt die Netherdrachen, benötigt den erfürchtigen Ruf bei den Netherschwingen, dann Gibt es den Albinodrachen benötigt 50 unterschiedliche Mounts, dann gibt es den Rotendrachen benötigt Wyrmruhpackt Ehrfürchtig, und es gibt den Bronzennendrachen, diesen bekommt man in dem man HDZ 3/4 Stratholme(wie man es auch nennen will) in dem man ein gewisses Zeiiteventschafft, so wurde es mir zumindest gesagt, ob das dann beim boss Droppen kann / wird weis ich allerdings nicht genau!



und den blauen aus Turm Utgarde Hero weil den hab ich mit viel luck gestern bekommen


----------



## Vesber (27. November 2008)

Gerüchten zufolge dropt ein Elite-Rar-Drache im Gebiet Sturmgipfel auch ein Drachenmount. Keine Ahnung ob was dran ist.


----------



## Tabulon (27. November 2008)

!!!ACHTUNG SPOILER!!!

Also ich bin mir zu 80% sicher, das er in einer eingepatchten Instanz vorkommt, dort gibt es noch die mob Version vom Frostwyrm, der hoch wahrscheinlich das frostwyrm mount dropt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMJgaHlu904
In diesem Video sieht man Mount version+mob version
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Panador (28. November 2008)

Meine Annahme - macht auch Sinn imho - ist, dass der Frostwyrm von Arthas droppt, wie Alar von Kael'Thas. Daher auch derzeit noch nicht ingame.


----------



## Lewjavvin (28. November 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> und es gibt den Bronzennendrachen, diesen bekommt man in dem man HDZ 3/4 Stratholme(wie man es auch nennen will) in dem man ein gewisses Zeiiteventschafft, so wurde es mir zumindest gesagt, ob das dann beim boss Droppen kann / wird weis ich allerdings nicht genau!



dropt definitiv hdz4 strath heroic wenn man das zeitevent schafft. da steht am platz wo arthas vor dem endbosskampf ein letztes mal anhält auf der linken seite ein zusatzboss. dies ist ein drache und der dropt den drachen 1 x für die ganze grp. wie damals der bär in za - also schön drum rolln ^^


----------



## lord just (28. November 2008)

hier kann man sich mal alle mounts aus wotlk ansehen  (und wenn man drauf klickt auch erfahren wo man die bekommt) die es bisher im spiel gibt.

http://www.warcraftmounts.com/browse/wrath.html


----------



## Melothil (28. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Naja is son Knochendrachen, ka frostwyrms sind ja eig größer, klär mich pls auf und wenn ja wo bekommt man dieses her ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychogeist (28. November 2008)

Schwarze Festung, auf der Terasse mit den Greifen kannste dir das vom vorposter für schlappe 900g kaufen.


----------



## grimmjow (28. November 2008)

Wird bestimmt noch implementiert.. Irgendwie hoffe ich, dass es so selten wie das Phönix Mount droppt, irgendwie aber auch nicht.. Man will es schließlich auch selber fliegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruven (28. November 2008)

Nashan schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand von euch etwas über 'normale' Drachen? Sprich in etwa wie einer von den Drachen, die dich runter zu den Höhlen der Zeit bringen.
> 
> Die ganzen Special super duper Drachen nerven auch irgendwann. Ich hätte gerne einen wie Ony oder Nefarian.



*klugscheiss on*
in WoW gibt es keine normale "Drachen" sondern nur "Drachkin" also eine unterart da echte 100% Drachen zu mächtig wären *hust*

Protodrachen gibts in zigg ausführungen und haben rein gar nichts mit Frostwyrm zu tun.
Sollte so einer droppen hoffe ich dann nur bei Arthas und wäre geschichtstechnisch auch logisch, da er der einzige ist der ingame schon mal einen verteilt (DK Quest)


----------



## dergrossegonzo (28. November 2008)

Gehört nicht 100% zum Thema aber ich muss es mal loswerden:

Das DK Flugmount ist sowas von *potthässlich* *würg*

Sieht aus wie ein grosses, gerupftes Huhn. Es müsste wenigstens ein wenig grösser und 
etwas in die Länge gezogen werden. Aber so ist es einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## Sidious75 (28. November 2008)

Ich hoffe mal, dass die sache mit dem Frostwyrm bei 3.1 kommt und man dailys machen kann um ihn zu bekommen.
Fand die quests für den netherdrachen echt cool aber meien lieblingsquests waren schuhmerang und das Rennen gegen die Npcs


----------



## Baldoran (29. November 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge dropt ein Elite-Rar-Drache im Gebiet Sturmgipfel auch ein Drachenmount. Keine Ahnung ob was dran ist.



ja gibt es wirklich...
ist ein bronzefarbener protodrache der ganz selten man erscheint...
der droppt einen bronzefarbenen protodrachen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nennt sich zeitverschobener protodrache oder so glaube ich...


----------



## Xaphi (10. Dezember 2008)

und falls man sich ein vid anschaun will wo eigentlich alle neuen mounts drinne sind ausser die craftbaren wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe hier ein link dazu
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HSUnwDCOxDk


----------



## Garrr (10. Dezember 2008)

Wen ich mein Teil beitragen soll,
In Meinung aller Meiner Freunde und mein BF (Natürlich RL) der einen GM Persönlich kennt, Meinten alle das es möglich sei das der Frostwym 40k Gold kostet, jedoch Wissen wir nicht ob man Ehrfürchtig sein muss bei einer Fraktion oder bestimmte Vorraussetzungen erfühlt haben muss (zb. 1000winter Marken/Heromarken/splitter/Arenapunkte/Bosskills/Quests).


----------



## Gnomos (15. April 2009)

Was man hier teils für unqualifizierten Schwachsinn lesen muss..



Preform schrieb:


> coole sache wär das^^außer es kostet 15k gold...



15k wäre geschenkt.. den WYRM bekommt man wenn man bei den top 0.5% der Arena spielern am Ende der Saison landet, und das ist aufwendiger als 15k Gold zu farmen (Kenne da leute die 50k für ausgeben würden).

und




Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Mei Also !!!
> 
> 
> Es gibt ZWEI der WyrmMounts !!!
> ...



En Frostwyrm ist kein Protodrache.. wie gesagt den bekommste mom nur wenn Du sehr gut Arena spielen kannst




Sidious75 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass die sache mit dem Frostwyrm bei 3.1 kommt und man dailys machen kann um ihn zu bekommen.
> Fand die quests für den netherdrachen echt cool aber meien lieblingsquests waren schuhmerang und das Rennen gegen die Npcs



Wäre zu einfach ^^ Wird wohl nen Arthas Drop im 25iger Mode, oder halt wieder für ne Achievmentreihe im Hard Mode. Und das ist auch gut so ^^


----------

